# ACS Processing Time Line 2016



## nanstygorgon (Mar 8, 2016)

I have applied for ACS on Feb 28, 2016 and it went to stage 2 on Feb 29th and still in the same stage.

Does anybody have an idea how long will it take for the whole process?


----------



## AdarshAKASunny (Mar 12, 2016)

What stage it reached ? I submitted my application on March 8th and right now, it is in stage 4. Just want to know the approximate time for processing.


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

nanstygorgon said:


> I have applied for ACS on Feb 28, 2016 and it went to stage 2 on Feb 29th and still in the same stage.
> 
> Does anybody have an idea how long will it take for the whole process?


I submit mine on Feb 17, same day they ask about more documents. I have submitted those documents on Feb 18.
And on Feb 24 i get my acs result. 
And i submitted my EOI (70 ponits) on Feb 28 and get ITA on March 9, 2016.


----------



## AdarshAKASunny (Mar 12, 2016)

perryH said:


> I submit mine on Feb 17, same day they ask about more documents. I have submitted those documents on Feb 18.
> And on Feb 24 i get my acs result.
> And i submitted my EOI (70 ponits) on Feb 28 and get ITA on March 9, 2016.




Wow !! That's fast. If I can get it by next week. I can participate in lottery which takes place on 23rd of March. My score is 65 and I am in category 261312 and I checked, person, with least score, to get invitation last time had a score of 60. Thanks, I am feeling hopeful though I am running late and there are only 800 vacancies left.


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

AdarshAKASunny said:


> Wow !! That's fast. If I can get it by next week. I can participate in lottery which takes place on 23rd of March. My score is 65 and I am in category 261312 and I checked, person, with least score, to get invitation last time had a score of 60. Thanks, I am feeling hopeful though I am running late and there are only 800 vacancies left.



Yes you will defiantly get ITA in this coming round. Good Luck !!!


----------



## nanstygorgon (Mar 8, 2016)

AdarshAKASunny said:


> What stage it reached ? I submitted my application on March 8th and right now, it is in stage 4. Just want to know the approximate time for processing.


It went to Stage 3 on Mar 10 and same day I submitted the additional docs. Now it is in stage 4. fingers crossed!


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

*applied on March 7th*

Hello,

I applied on march 7th, it's been on stage 4 since then.
what is the trend on the no of years they have been cutting off late.

I am a BE,Computer science, with 7.5 yrs of experience. do I have chance of getting 5yrs experience quota.

Thanks.


----------



## Mubusher (Mar 15, 2016)

perryH said:


> I submit mine on Feb 17, same day they ask about more documents. I have submitted those documents on Feb 18.
> And on Feb 24 i get my acs result.
> And i submitted my EOI (70 ponits) on Feb 28 and get ITA on March 9, 2016.


Hello @PerryH ,

Congrats Man,

i want to know how do yo submit assessment episodes of qualification and employment documentation, and which document you submit (degrees, employment reference), can you please share with us.
did you submit on fasttrack application or normal application?

Thanks & Regards
Mubusher


----------



## GoAussie2016 (Jul 21, 2015)

I submitted mine on 12th March and received +ve results on 15th Morning.


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

*Waiting for ACS resutls*

Hi All,

I submitted ACS on 10/03/2016. Still waiting for results.  It is in Stage 4 since a week. !!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

All the cases I processed in 2016 took between 10 and 16 days. They are so fast these days


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rameshbestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted ACS on 10/03/2016. Still waiting for results.  It is in Stage 4 since a week. !!!


It's going to be there any moment I believe. Don't worry !


----------



## nanstygorgon (Mar 8, 2016)

Got my positive results today! 

It took around 22 days for the full process including the "waiting for more information" time. 

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## Andy16 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Me and my wife submitted for skill assessment on 14th March 2016. My application was moved to stage 4 on 14th itself.We received the positive skill assessment report yesterday.

Andy


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Got positive results on 24/03/2016. Sorry I was not able to update the status soon I got the results.


----------



## saurabhshahi (Nov 11, 2015)

I submitted on 28th Apr 2016 , however still waiting.....


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

submitted 29th Apr and waiting


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Submitted on April 29th (have RPL as i am from Electrical engineering background).. 
It moved to stage 4 on May 2nd ... Any idea by when will i get ACS result? 
Have pte on Feb 10.


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

rameshbestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got positive results on 24/03/2016. Sorry I was not able to update the status soon I got the results.


Hi friend, when did you apply? Did you have RLP document?
It will help if you can put the timeline dates..


----------



## saurabhshahi (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone who recently received his ACS results? Its around 10 days now, still i am waiting for the result....


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

saurabhshahi said:


> Anyone who recently received his ACS results? Its around 10 days now, still i am waiting for the result....


I submitted mine on 26th April and got results on 2nd May.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

Can anyone help me to answer some questions, please.

I started working in IT since 20 July 2015, but my visa is finishing on 05 Jun 2016. At the moment, I can't achieve my IELTS 7 or PTE 65. 

Do you think if I can apply for skill assessment for 1year experience now, is it possible they will make an exemption for a month?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine is still in stage 4 In Progress. how long it will take to get the letter?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

MSNaveed said:


> Submitted on April 29th (have RPL as i am from Electrical engineering background)..
> It moved to stage 4 on May 2nd ... Any idea by when will i get ACS result?
> Have pte on Feb 10.


I submitted with RPL too. On 3rd May. Moved to stage 4 next day. With assessor now (4A)
waiting for "in progress". Please let me know if you have got your results.


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Got my +ve result


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have submitted my documents on 4 th may. It is in stage 4 with assessor from 5th may. I am still waiting.


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

Submitted on 9th and at Stage#2 as of 11th


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

*Acs 2016*

Hello,

I've applied for ACS on the 22nd April 2016. within 2 days, It moved to stage 4 and now Its been 2 weeks with no change at all. I've also written an Email to them if they require any extra document...No reply...

I was told that ACS processing these days is very fast...Could somebody throw some light on my case please..


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Bullet2424 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've applied for ACS on the 22nd April 2016. within 2 days, It moved to stage 4 and now Its been 2 weeks with no change at all. I've also written an Email to them if they require any extra document...No reply...
> 
> I was told that ACS processing these days is very fast...Could somebody throw some light on my case please..


Hi, did you get your acs result?


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*



Bullet2424 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've applied for ACS on the 22nd April 2016. within 2 days, It moved to stage 4 and now Its been 2 weeks with no change at all. I've also written an Email to them if they require any extra document...No reply...
> 
> I was told that ACS processing these days is very fast...Could somebody throw some light on my case please..


I got my ACS result in 5 working days. You will get soon.


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

bigm0n said:


> Submitted on 9th and at Stage#2 as of 11th


Stage#4 as of 12th May................. Hope to clear/close soon!!


----------



## arjz_87 (May 10, 2016)

Hi, I have applied on May 9th, on the very same day it moved to Stage 4. Till now it is in Stage 4.


----------



## Atul33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi there, anyone has any idea, if I apply for ACS using statutory declaration in place of employment reference, do they do any employment verifications at this stage ( for authenticity of declaration) or employment verification happens only at VISA processing stage?

Regards,
Atul


----------



## arjz_87 (May 10, 2016)

*Got +Ve Results from ACS*

Hi,

I applied for skill assessment on May 9th, on May 17th noon i got my results.


----------



## arjz_87 (May 10, 2016)

Atul33 said:


> Hi there, anyone has any idea, if I apply for ACS using statutory declaration in place of employment reference, do they do any employment verifications at this stage ( for authenticity of declaration) or employment verification happens only at VISA processing stage?
> 
> Regards,
> Atul



Atul,

Mostly they will check if you are documents are genuine and they will also conduct background check in the respective companies. But at any stage if they find out any discrepancies, they will make sure you visa is denied and cannot apply in the future. 

It just my opinion not the exact process.


----------



## Neo668 (May 17, 2016)

Hi. I have submitted on 13 May. In Stage 4. Awaiting response.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I got positive result today. See my signature for more info.


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I submitted with RPL too. On 3rd May. Moved to stage 4 next day. With assessor now (4A)
> waiting for "in progress". Please let me know if you have got your results.


Hi ,

I have received my ACS +ve today. 
Submitted: 29 April 2016 (with RPL)
Status change to Stage 4 : 2 May 2016
Status change to Stage 5 : 19 May 2016
Recieved the report/result: 19 May 2016

Have PTE on 26 May 2016:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

MSNaveed said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have received my ACS +ve today.
> Submitted: 29 April 2016 (with RPL)
> ...


Any tips for preparation or o line material? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

MSNaveed said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have received my ACS +ve today.
> Submitted: 29 April 2016 (with RPL)
> ...


Your qualifications are also assessed by ACS. Mine haven't. So I have to go vetassess to assess my mechanical engineering degree


----------



## MCGfan (May 26, 2016)

Me too applied via ACS route on 16th May awaiting results. Do let me know once you hear something....


----------



## MCGfan (May 26, 2016)

Neo668 said:


> Hi. I have submitted on 13 May. In Stage 4. Awaiting response.


Hi Neo668...
Me too applied via ACS route on 16th May awaiting results. Do let me know once you hear something....


----------



## arjz_87 (May 10, 2016)

My wife applied her ACS on May 16th, till now it is in stage 4.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

hi all,

does any one recently applied with RPL?


----------



## BlueEyed (May 31, 2016)

Assessing for 261112 (it's the closest one to what I do since I'm a User Experience Designer with a lot of analysis on current systems before changing them)

2016-05-24 - Stage 1: Application sent
2016-05-24 - Stage 2: Assigned to Jade Skills
2016-05-24 - Stage 3: Additional documents requested
2016-05-28 - Stage 3: Additional documents sent
2016-05-30 - Stage 4: With Assessor :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karanbajaj49 (May 31, 2016)

Hi ,

I am planning to apply for ACS. My degree is Btech (IT) from 2009-2013.
I have work experience : 
Junior Network Engineer (Oct 2011 – Apr 2013) for 20 working hours per week. 
Network Engineer ( May 2013 - Jan 2014) for 48 working hours per week.

Thanks


I completed my Masters in networks from feb 2014 - dec 2015 from australia.
Is there any issue with pre graduation part time work experience?


----------



## BlueEyed (May 31, 2016)

Moved to 4a: In progress today



BlueEyed said:


> Assessing for 261112 (it's the closest one to what I do since I'm a User Experience Designer with a lot of analysis on current systems before changing them)
> 
> 2016-05-24 - Stage 1: Application sent
> 2016-05-24 - Stage 2: Assigned to Jade Skills
> ...


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello all,

A kind request to the expert to help me undetstand procedure in ACS.
I have completed my Computer Network System Engineering in the year 2003. 

1) I joined a company and was working as a Customer Service Executive the job responsiblities were Developing & Monitoring network related queries raised by customers, Support & Troubleshoot network related issues whenever required in one firm from Apr 2003 to Oct 2004 (unfortunately the company got shutdown)
2) I joined another company called Intelenet V1.0 in Nov 2004 as Customer Service Exec. Here we use to service tech related (computer & network related) calls from the US and give them a proper solution over the phone. This process went through a rampdown phase and shutdown in Dec 2008 we were transferred to another process internally

Post this i changed my profile into MIS the later Finance in the same company

Now i request you to help me with below mentioned queries. Apologies for such long story
Questions
1) How many years of experience will be considered by ACS for my skills since the start of my job ?
2) I have my offer letter for both the companies with me however with this what details do i provide to them for the experience to be counted since 1st company got shutdown and another process in the same company where i am working got rampdown/shutdown and we were internally transferred to different process ?

Please help me in submitting the docs

Thank a ton in advance
Bhavik


----------



## BlueEyed (May 31, 2016)

Boom, done! +ve with 4+ years... Now, if you'll excuse me - I'm gonna celebrate 



BlueEyed said:


> Moved to 4a: In progress today


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

hi guys,

i have applied for network engineer to acs on 02.06.2016. it is in stage 4. 

My question is 
1) When will i get positive outcome
2) My profession occupation ceiling is completed, will it get delayed

request your assistance.


----------



## BlueEyed (May 31, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have applied for network engineer to acs on 02.06.2016. it is in stage 4.
> 
> ...


Hey rtbrfr, I'm no expert to this since I also just completed the ACS but from what I can tell ACS assessment processing is rather quick these days and if it's already in stage 4 - please give it about a week to change to "In progress" and the next day after you should get your results.
As for the occupation ceiling - ACS will not delay the assessment as they do not have anything in common with that. They just assess your skills and the letter you will get is valid for 24 months, so no worries  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

BlueEyed said:


> Moved to 4a: In progress today


IN progress is 4b. So you will get it in a day or so.


----------



## BlueEyed (May 31, 2016)

I just did, today 



kidu.nexus said:


> IN progress is 4b. So you will get it in a day or so.


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

I submitted my RPL application on 28/5 with all the docs. It moved to Stage 4 on 09June. 
Since then, it has stuck to Stage 4 - Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.

Is it normal to take so long for the application to be on same stage ?


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

I submitted my RPL application on 28/5 with all the docs. It moved to Stage 4 on 09June. 
Since then, it has stuck to Stage 4 - Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.

Is it normal to take so long for the application to be on same stage ?


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

BlueEyed said:


> Assessing for 261112 (it's the closest one to what I do since I'm a User Experience Designer with a lot of analysis on current systems before changing them)
> 
> 2016-05-24 - Stage 1: Application sent
> 2016-05-24 - Stage 2: Assigned to Jade Skills
> ...


Me too a UXD. Submitted RPL application as a software engineer. Not sure whats taking long. submitted on 28/5. good luck


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have applied for ACS on 14th June. It is still showing on stage 4 with Assessor. How much time it will take for completion of assessment???


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

Quick question here... can ACS or will ACS assess qualifications in Australia from an institution that has closed their business? I obtained an Advanced Diploma in IT in 2010 and I am have more than 5 years work experience in IT and planning to have my Advanced Diploma and the work experience assessed by ACS in an closely related occupation, but just realised that the course and the institution no longer exist.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 14th June. It is still showing on stage 4 with Assessor. How much time it will take for completion of assessment???


I too applied on 13th June. It showed Stage 4b (Inprogress) on 18th June afternoon, but strangely went back to Stage 4a (With Assessor and Event Type = Skills) on 18th June evening. Since then it has not progressed forward.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## msaadkhan (Apr 5, 2016)

How you guys know which stage your application is at ? I applied for ACS Skills assessment on 22 June 2016.


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

I got my skills assessment result today. It was positive, but they deducted 4 years of my experience. The timelines were as follows: 

13-June-16: Documents Uploaded
14-June-16: Stage 2
15-June-16: Stage 4a 
18-June-16: Stage 4b 
18-June-16: Back to Stage 4a 
23-June-16: Stage 5, Case Finalized, Letter Received 
Thanks to everyone in EF for their valuable contribution in whatever form.

Regards,


----------



## ajaymohod (Jun 20, 2016)

hi,

can you please share details on how you submitted the employment reference? have u done statutory declaration? if possible can u please share the sample formats


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

ajaymohod said:


> hi,
> 
> can you please share details on how you submitted the employment reference? have u done statutory declaration? if possible can u please share the sample formats


Hi,

I submitted an affidavit prepared by my immediate supervisor in current job as well as earlier job. I used a template almost similar to the example employment reference provided in the Skills Assessment Guidelines document. It was something like this:

This is to certify that XXX was working in YYY company as full time employee (40 hours per week minimum) from "From Date" to "To Date".

Then a table was provided with all my designations, period of the designations and the location.

Then my roles and responsibilities were listed. I tried to limit it to maximum 10 main roles and responsibilities.

Then my skill sets were listed.

At the end, the name, current designation, current contact details of my supervisor were provided by my supervisor.

The affidavit was notarized and attested by an advocate.

For the current job affidavit, I appended the bonafide certificate provided by our HR department on the company letterhead.

For the earlier job affidavit, I appended the relieving letter provided by my earlier company on the company letterhead.

Hope this helps.

Regards,


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

*Calculate number of years*

Dear Expats,

*Question 1:*
Regarding ACS evaluation I received today, I have already gone through "Understanding the ACS Result Letter" but still I have a question regarding number of years I must consider. As per document I should consider employment after *June 2008*, which would mean following (correct me if I am wrong):

Original
The following employment *after June 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: *09/04* - 07/10 (*5yrs 10mths*)
Employer: 1
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/10 - 06/16 (5yrs 11mths)
Employer: 2
Country: INDIA 

What I am interpreting

Dates: *07/08* - 07/10 (*2yrs 01mths*)
Employer: 1
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/10 - 06/16 (5yrs 11mths)
Employer: 2
Country: INDIA 

So, should I consider my total experience, at appropriate skilled level, to be 8 years?


*Question 2:*
Subsequent query is regarding EOI: Under employment section, should I enter data in following form:

| Employer .. | Date from__| Date to____.| Related Employment |
| Employer 1 | 01/07/2008 | 02/07/2010 | Yes |
| Employer 2 | 21/07/2010 |_blankTillDate_ | Yes |
| Employer 1 | 27/09/2004 | 30/06/2008 | No |




*Question 3:*
EOI: Education: Do I only mention my Bachelors degree or should I also mention Secondary and Higher Secondary


Thanks,
Aman


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

verma.rajput said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> *Question 1:*
> Regarding ACS evaluation I received today, I have already gone through "Understanding the ACS Result Letter" but still I have a question regarding number of years I must consider. As per document I should consider employment after *June 2008*, which would mean following (correct me if I am wrong):
> ...


A1: Your interpretation is correct.

A2: Yes, correct entries.

A3: Does not really matter, but most prefer to input tertiary education. EOI is all about claiming correct amount of points and it is generally your post secondary education that gives you points, so prefer to input only those. The rest of your education history will anyways be required to be entered later during visa application. In case if you choose to input irrelevant education in your EOI, make sure you mark them under the "Others" category.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone pls help me on snwering this question pls?? Would ACS assess qualifications in Australia from an institution that has closed their business? I obtained an Advanced Diploma in IT in 2010 and I have more than 5 years work experience in IT and planning to have my Advanced Diploma and the work experience assessed by ACS in an closely related occupation, but just realised that the course and the institution no longer exist. Thanks in advance.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for lightening prompt response KeeDa {as always} 



KeeDa said:


> A1: Your interpretation is correct.
> 
> A2: Yes, correct entries.
> 
> A3: Does not really matter, but most prefer to input tertiary education. EOI is all about claiming correct amount of points and it is generally your post secondary education that gives you points, so prefer to input only those. The rest of your education history will anyways be required to be entered later during visa application. In case if you choose to input irrelevant education in your EOI, make sure you mark them under the "Others" category.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jfperez05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone pls help me on snwering this question pls?? Would ACS assess qualifications in Australia from an institution that has closed their business? I obtained an Advanced Diploma in IT in 2010 and I have more than 5 years work experience in IT and planning to have my Advanced Diploma and the work experience assessed by ACS in an closely related occupation, but just realised that the course and the institution no longer exist. Thanks in advance.


From what I know, the only way to find out is to actually apply for the assessment. Third and fifth questions in their FAQs here: https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/Before-you-Apply


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi KeeDa,

Was updating EOI, and have another query (sorry to pester you). Under *Education* section, I have given Qualification as *Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology* and it has been recognized by ACS:

*Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXXX Technical University completed May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*

*Question* Should mark following question in Education as Yes?


*Australian study requirement

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* 

Help text says it following which confused me"

_Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
close
Clients should answer yes to this question if they meet the Australian Study Requirement. This means they have been awarded one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.

The course or courses must:

be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been successfully completed
have resulted in you receiving a degree, diploma or trade qualification
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have had all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia
be counted only once towards the Australian study requirement. Any failed course subject cannot be counted towards the Australian Study Requirement
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)_​


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Was updating EOI, and have another query (sorry to pester you). Under *Education* section, I have given Qualification as *Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology* and it has been recognized by ACS:
> 
> ...


*No*. Don't mark that Australian Study as Yes. *Don't*. You will otherwise end up claiming additional 5 points for Australian study.

Once submitted, do download the points-breakdown and EOI-Summary pdfs from the top of the page and verify if everything is in order- especially the points claims.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Was updating EOI, and have another query (sorry to pester you). Under *Education* section, I have given Qualification as *Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology* and it has been recognized by ACS:
> 
> ...


In my humble opinion I think you have to answer YEs to that question only if your qualification was obtained in Australia. The Australia Study Requirement is only applies for graduates from australian universities or institution, regardless of the whether your qualification has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks KeeDa and jfperez05 for your response.

As my EOI will only be considered in next invitation round, somewhere in July 2016, does it matter when I submit it. That is, should I submit it today or should I submit it once July starts. [Trivial question though, but would be great if you can reply]

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

verma.rajput said:


> Thanks KeeDa and jfperez05 for your response.
> 
> As my EOI will only be considered in next invitation round, somewhere in July 2016, does it matter when I submit it. That is, should I submit it today or should I submit it once July starts. [Trivial question though, but would be great if you can reply]
> 
> ...


Submit it now. Invitations are sent to highest ranking applicants first, and then to lower pointers based on the date of EOI submission. Therefore prefer to submit the EOI as early as possible.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Aye aye sir


KeeDa said:


> Submit it now. Invitations are sent to highest ranking applicants first, and then to lower pointers based on the date of EOI submission. Therefore prefer to submit the EOI as early as possible.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

My question here.

My former direct team lead is preparing a letter in order to submit to ACS to validate my occupation and experience. The letter will be in company letterhead and he will include on the signature his contact details such as direct phone number, mobile number and email address. Does this need to be affidavit?? Does the letter needs to have a minum of pages? Is there a problem is duties and responsibilities are too long ending up in two and a half pages?

Thanks in advance for any help and suggestion.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Dear KeeDa,

Hopefully last question regarding ACS and EOI. In my ACS letter following was written:
*​The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. *

​So should I consider June month or should the experience in EOI be entered from 01 July, 2008?​


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

verma.rajput said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> Hopefully last question regarding ACS and EOI. In my ACS letter following was written:
> *​The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. *
> ...


Start from 01-Jul-2008. Remember to keep the ToDate blank for your current employment (of course provided you continue to work with this current employer utilising the same skills).


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Many Thanks.


KeeDa said:


> Start from 01-Jul-2008. Remember to keep the ToDate blank for your current employment (of course provided you continue to work with this current employer utilising the same skills).


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Keeda,

Today is 24th June and if I wait for another 6 days, then there will be another month added and I think my points would increase from 70 to 75 (I tried doing that by changing start month from July 2008 to June 2008), so I think to get these extra points and higher ranking it might be worth waiting.




KeeDa said:


> Submit it now. Invitations are sent to highest ranking applicants first, and then to lower pointers based on the date of EOI submission. Therefore prefer to submit the EOI as early as possible.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Today is 24th June and if I wait for another 6 days, then there will be another month added and I think my points would increase from 70 to 75 (I tried doing that by changing start month from July 2008 to June 2008), so I think to get these extra points and higher ranking it might be worth waiting.


You don't have to wait for that. Submit it now by keeping the ToDate blank for your current employment. System will auto award you extra points in a few days/ weeks. Check the "?" help tooltip besides the ToDate field.


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

jfperez05 said:


> My question here.
> 
> My former direct team lead is preparing a letter in order to submit to ACS to validate my occupation and experience. The letter will be in company letterhead and he will include on the signature his contact details such as direct phone number, mobile number and email address. Does this need to be affidavit?? Does the letter needs to have a minum of pages? Is there a problem is duties and responsibilities are too long ending up in two and a half pages?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and suggestion.


@If he is authorized to sign on letter head no need for affidavit. Make sure you get the document attested ( certified true copy) from Lawyer etc... 
There is no minimum requirement for any document , but it should have required information. For experience letter make sure it contains Start date, end date, country of work, letter issued date, full time or part time, Roles and responsibilities (R&R). For (R&R) you can refer ANZSOC code that you are applying to and cover the description its given in ACS document. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

*Done*  Thanks


KeeDa said:


> You don't have to wait for that. Submit it now by keeping the ToDate blank for your current employment. System will auto award you extra points in a few days/ weeks. Check the "?" help tooltip besides the ToDate field.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

I have submitted mine today. Will keep you guys updated when I hear anything from them .. Fingers crossed


----------



## Boss. (Jun 24, 2016)

*ACS assessment*

I applied for ACS as ICT project manager, but they removed my previous experience as software engineer. Can someone suggest if I can re-apply to ACS as software engineer and will they consider my experience including project manager ?


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

@Mubusher
HI Mubusher,
I am new here If you know can you please share here, what do we required for verification ? , As i am reading on ACS your experience and education documents to be attested by authorize person. What are the ACS requirement for Pakistani


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

Mubusher said:


> Hello @PerryH ,
> 
> Congrats Man,
> 
> ...


@Mubusher
HI Mubusher,
I am new here If you know can you please share here, what do we required for verification ? , As i am reading on ACS your experience and education documents to be attested by authorize person. What are the ACS requirement for Pakistani


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

I am new here If you know can you please share here, what do we required for verification ? , As i am reading on ACS your experience and education documents to be attested by authorize person (Notery Public etc.) . What are the ACS requirement for Pakistani


Can you guys please share what the requirement :

Job experience letters : 
Previous Company Job experience letter ? (which we get at the time of clearance) 
Current Company Job Letter with current time 

Education Documents : 
Degree or Degree.transcript other letters too 

and other certification letters ? 

And what about attestion or verification . as they are asking for this 
Copies of original attested send in PDF

Thank you in Advance


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

pkk0574 said:


> I too applied on 13th June. It showed Stage 4b (Inprogress) on 18th June afternoon, but strangely went back to Stage 4a (With Assessor and Event Type = Skills) on 18th June evening. Since then it has not progressed forward.  :fingerscrossed:


Any progress so far??? my application status shows In Progress today...


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

pkk0574 said:


> I got my skills assessment result today. It was positive, but they deducted 4 years of my experience. The timelines were as follows:
> 
> 13-June-16: Documents Uploaded
> 14-June-16: Stage 2
> ...


Why they have deducted 4 years pkk0574 ??? Generally they deduct 2 years in case of Bachelors...


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> pkk0574 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my skills assessment result today. It was positive, but they deducted 4 years of my experience. The timelines were as follows:
> ...


I think maybe they considered that my degree was not closely related to my nominated occupation. It is mentioned in the skills assessment guidelines document


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have applied on 14th June and it still shows "In Progress". When can I expect the positive assessment??? 

Anyone applied on or after 14th June and received assessment???


----------



## ajaymohod (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Naga

Need ur help in documentation part, can you please share the Employment Reference letter format and Statutory Declaration formats with me? Also have you done it on your own or hired some consultant?

Regards,
AJ


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

shjuthani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied on 14th June and it still shows "In Progress". When can I expect the positive assessment???
> 
> Anyone applied on or after 14th June and received assessment???


Guys received assessment today. It took almost 14 days for me in assessment...


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi , Good to hear that. Is it positive , Did they deduct any experience years from your experience ?


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

6/29: Received am email from ACS , requesting for additional documents. Submitted the same today.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, I just used the format specified by ACS website itself for both reference letter and statutory declaration . And luckily the manager with whom I worked in my previous company is still with the company. She signed for me on the statutory declaration and for the current company I got the reference letter from HR stating the purpose as higher studies through online learning. I got the letter without much hesitation. Lastly I'm going through immigration consultant . Hope my answer helps


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gsun said:


> @If he is authorized to sign on letter head no need for affidavit. Make sure you get the document attested ( certified true copy) from Lawyer etc...
> There is no minimum requirement for any document , but it should have required information. For experience letter make sure it contains Start date, end date, country of work, letter issued date, full time or part time, Roles and responsibilities (R&R). For (R&R) you can refer ANZSOC code that you are applying to and cover the description its given in ACS document.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi there,..

Thanks for your reply. I got lost a bit here... What do you mean by "If he is authorized to sign on letter head no need for affidavit"? He is a Team Leader and he was my direct boss so he is in a position to prove my duties and responsibilities. So he is authorised to sign my reference letter. I've read in other posts that people are getting documents from former employers using Statutory Declarantion so I was wondering if this is needed for me or not to apply to ACS.


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

Atul33 said:


> Hi there, anyone has any idea, if I apply for ACS using statutory declaration in place of employment reference, do they do any employment verifications at this stage ( for authenticity of declaration) or employment verification happens only at VISA processing stage?
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


As per current ACS timelines, most of the results delivered in 14 to 20 days. Considering this fact for sure they are not doing any employment or academic transcripts verification at this stage. Maybe there will be a verification during VISA process through an agencey.


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

jfperez05 said:


> Hi there,..
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I got lost a bit here... What do you mean by "If he is authorized to sign on letter head no need for affidavit"? He is a Team Leader and he was my direct boss so he is in a position to prove my duties and responsibilities. So he is authorised to sign my reference letter. I've read in other posts that people are getting documents from former employers using Statutory Declarantion so I was wondering if this is needed for me or not to apply to ACS.


Authority to sign on company letterhead depends on company policy, that you can find out. If you are not sure about letterhead, you can get SD from your Lead.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gsun said:


> Authority to sign on company letterhead depends on company policy, that you can find out. If you are not sure about letterhead, you can get SD from your Lead.


OK, I understand your point but does the ACS check on that? How can I prove to ACS that the person signing the letter is an authorised person? HR will provide just a basic letter indicating the position held, salary and time I've been working for the company but does not specify duties and responsibilities in details as required by ACS. Does he needs to put a note on the letter indicating he is an authorised person to sign the reference letter? In the ACS assesment guidelines it mention the reference letter must be signed by the author, and that's it.

Sorry to ask too much and really appreciate your help, but I just need to make sure I am not missing anything on the letter before submitting everything to ACS.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Application submitted*

Hey Folks!

here is my timeline so far and i will keep you updated with the progress. Wish me a good luck  

29-June-2016 : Application Submitted (System Analyst) (Management Information systems)
30-June-2016: Status changed to stage 2


Still waiting .... :juggle:


Ahmed,


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

labhan said:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> here is my timeline so far and i will keep you updated with the progress. Wish me a good luck
> 
> ...


i had a RPL application and it took almost a month for the whole process. if your's is a regular application, it will surely be completed within a couple of weeks.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

agokarn said:


> i had a RPL application and it took almost a month for the whole process. if your's is a regular application, it will surely be completed within a couple of weeks.


Thanks for your answer  I have submitted a normal application.

What was your targeted job and your qualifications ? and hopefully that you have got a positive result


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

labhan said:


> Thanks for your answer  I have submitted a normal application.
> 
> What was your targeted job and your qualifications ? and hopefully that you have got a positive result


I am a usability analyst and focusing on usability and accessibility testing for last 3-4 years. i submitted RPL as a software engineer and they said its more like a 2611xx and made me choose if i preferred system or business analyst and asked to pay $200 recommendation fee. i am a commerce graduate hence had to do RPL.. they deducted exact 6 years of my total experience hence i am in a position to claim only for my australia work experience and not overseas.. i submitted my eoi with 70 points and awaiting an invite on 6th july:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

agokarn said:


> I am a usability analyst and focusing on usability and accessibility testing for last 3-4 years. i submitted RPL as a software engineer and they said its more like a 2611xx and made me choose if i preferred system or business analyst and asked to pay $200 recommendation fee. i am a commerce graduate hence had to do RPL.. they deducted exact 6 years of my total experience hence i am in a position to claim only for my australia work experience and not overseas.. i submitted my eoi with 70 points and awaiting an invite on 6th july:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Good luck brother  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Just a quick reference for the readers. 

I submitted a request to review my application on 29th June local date but 30th June in Australia. When I woke up on Friday 1st of July; the result was already there in my inbox.

I wasn't expecting that quick and considering that would take a month.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

theariezman said:


> Just a quick reference for the readers.
> 
> I submitted a request to review my application on 29th June local date but 30th June in Australia. When I woke up on Friday 1st of July; the result was already there in my inbox.
> 
> ...



Request to review an existing assessment or the assessment itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

agokarn said:


> Request to review an existing assessment or the assessment itself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


existing...i had assessment few weeks back but one of my experience was not counted...i obtained new reference letter with additional job descriptions and request to review application...now this time they counted the experience. 

my skilled experience boosted from 3.5 years to 9.2 years and i could claim 15 points now. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

theariezman said:


> existing...i had assessment few weeks back but one of my experience was not counted...i obtained new reference letter with additional job descriptions and request to review application...now this time they counted the experience.
> 
> my skilled experience boosted from 3.5 years to 9.2 years and i could claim 15 points now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


That's good to know. What ammendment did you do to the letter? Usually I woulndt think they will not accept an ammendment on a reference letter but if they do, that is good to hear.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

jfperez05 said:


> That's good to know. What ammendment did you do to the letter? Usually I woulndt think they will not accept an ammendment on a reference letter but if they do, that is good to hear.


I requested my employer to add two lines related to my ANZSCO code. Earlier the reference letter was considered not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO.

I am a system engineer/system administrator by profession. I applied for ANZSCO code 263111 computer network and systems engineer. 

If I see as a name, I am not full time network engineer but as system engineer/admin I do configure network interfaces, resolve system related network issues and since evolution of technology now we work on virtual switches as well...confgure vlans...etc...just these things I added as job descriptions. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> I have submitted mine today. Will keep you guys updated when I hear anything from them .. Fingers crossed


Hi Naga,

I too submitted my ACS application (RPL) on 23/Jun/2016 and is currently with Assessor at Stage-4. Let me know once you have any further update, I will update if I have any.

Thank you,
Srinivas


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

jfperez05 said:


> OK, I understand your point but does the ACS check on that? How can I prove to ACS that the person signing the letter is an authorised person? HR will provide just a basic letter indicating the position held, salary and time I've been working for the company but does not specify duties and responsibilities in details as required by ACS. Does he needs to put a note on the letter indicating he is an authorised person to sign the reference letter? In the ACS assesment guidelines it mention the reference letter must be signed by the author, and that's it.
> 
> Sorry to ask too much and really appreciate your help, but I just need to make sure I am not missing anything on the letter before submitting everything to ACS.


My point is whatever information you are claiming in SD or Experience letter should be verifiable. when DIBP does verify at a later stage.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hi Naga,
> 
> I too submitted my ACS application (RPL) on 23/Jun/2016 and is currently with Assessor at Stage-4. Let me know once you have any further update, I will update if I have any.
> 
> ...


Sure Srinivas. Today when I checked for the status with my agent, she informed that there is no update yet. I dont know which stage exactly it is. ACS asked for additional documentation on 28th which we have provided the next day and received an email confirmation. I will keep you updated.


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

I applied for assessment through a consultant on 11-06-2016. I inquired about the progress of assessment ie Stage, he Said, There isn't anything like Stages. There are in total two steps. Submitted and Result. Has anyone applied on 11th June?


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

jaseembhutto said:


> I applied for assessment through a consultant on 11-06-2016. I inquired about the progress of assessment ie Stage, he Said, There isn't anything like Stages. There are in total two steps. Submitted and Result. Has anyone applied on 11th June?


ACS seems to have stages, i couldnt go into details of each stage but they acknowledge upto 4 stages in their assessment process.

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/During-your-Application


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> Sure Srinivas. Today when I checked for the status with my agent, she informed that there is no update yet. I dont know which stage exactly it is. ACS asked for additional documentation on 28th which we have provided the next day and received an email confirmation. I will keep you updated.



Thank you Naga, you can check your application status at the link below providing the credentials created while lodging your application-

acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Thank you Naga, you can check your application status at the link below providing the credentials created while lodging your application-
> 
> acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status
> 
> ...


Hi Srinivas, 

My case was filed through the agent login. I cant verify it now. Only thing I got updated from them is it is "In Progress".


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> Hi Srinivas,
> 
> My case was filed through the agent login. I cant verify it now. Only thing I got updated from them is it is "In Progress".


Oh I didn't realize it, Good luck 

Regards


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Oh I didn't realize it, Good luck
> 
> Regards


By the way what is this RPL thing? I did not file mine as RPL. I completed Engineering in 2006 ( Electronics major). I have continuous 10 years of experience as a Software Developer. Filed my ACS under Analyst Programmer. But I don't think I have filed it with RPL. Could you please tell me what is this RPL thing?


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> By the way what is this RPL thing? I did not file mine as RPL. I completed Engineering in 2006 ( Electronics major). I have continuous 10 years of experience as a Software Developer. Filed my ACS under Analyst Programmer. But I don't think I have filed it with RPL. Could you please tell me what is this RPL thing?


Hi Naga,

RPL is for some one with a Non-ICT Major/ Minor during their graduation/ higher. As I did my Masters in Biotechnology and now working as a developer, I had to submit my application with a RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) application to prove my ICT skills. Subsequently they would deduct 6 years (out of my 8 Years 2 Months) of experience and decide on the Skill Level Requirement Met Date from where I can claim any points from my experience as defined by DIBP.

If you had ICT as Minor then you would fall under the criteria below-

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor
- If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
- If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hi Naga,
> 
> RPL is for some one with a Non-ICT Major/ Minor during their graduation/ higher. As I did my Masters in Biotechnology and now working as a developer, I had to submit my application with a RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) application to prove my ICT skills. Subsequently they would deduct 6 years (out of my 8 Years 2 Months) of experience and decide on the Skill Level Requirement Met Date from where I can claim any points from my experience as defined by DIBP.
> 
> ...


Thank you Srinivas. It helps alot. I have gone through the guidelines. I think for Electronics Engineer it is fine to go ahead without RPL. Hope so ... fingers crossed for the ACS outcome ...


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Naga1985 said:


> Thank you Srinivas. It helps alot. I have gone through the guidelines. I think for Electronics Engineer it is fine to go ahead without RPL. Hope so ... fingers crossed for the ACS outcome ...




Yes. Should be fine without RPL . They might treat you as Ict minor and deduct 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

agokarn said:


> Naga1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Srinivas. It helps alot. I have gone through the guidelines. I think for Electronics Engineer it is fine to go ahead without RPL. Hope so ... fingers crossed for the ACS outcome ...
> ...


I think I will be left with just 65 points if 4 years of experience is cut. I think still that should be fine. Thanks Agokarn .


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi All 

I have one query, one of my ex-employer has written me the referral letter and below is the first line of the letter
*
This Certificate is issued as per request of Mr. Subhash Bohra to apply for Canada permanent residence *


After that, all the details like joining time, designation, dates, nature of work and roles and responsibilities are mentioned. In the end below line is written

*This Letter is not to be considered as a service certificate. *

Now that I am applying for Australia PR, do I need to get another certificate or can I use this one only ?? will there be any problem from ACS ???


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted my ACS application (263111) on 26th June and today morning I have received the letter from ACS. It took 9 working days to process.

ACS Submitted - 26th June
ACS Stage 2 - 27th June
ACS Stage 4a - 1st July
ACS Stage 4b - 5th July
ACS Stage 5 - 7th July (+ive)

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Either you can get a separate service letter or you can attach any or all of relieving letter/Job confirmation letter/any recent promotion letter as additional proof to prove your employment

wait for seniors to confirm this..!!!



Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have one query, one of my ex-employer has written me the referral letter and below is the first line of the letter
> *
> ...


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

I submitted mine on 1st July. Currently it's in Stage 4 (With Assessor). But it's not mentioned whether this is Stage 4a or b. 



krishnamoorthyrr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application (263111) on 26th June and today morning I have received the letter from ACS. It took 9 working days to process.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

For our understanding we say,
Stage 4a ~ With assessor
Stage 4b ~ In Progress

You will get your assessment results on or before this friday. Nowadays it takes 8~10 working days....!!!



lazyPanda said:


> I submitted mine on 1st July. Currently it's in Stage 4 (With Assessor). But it's not mentioned whether this is Stage 4a or b.


----------



## AustraliaHunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi All, I am on 489 Temporary resident visa in Australia since 1 year.My spouse is expecting a baby in November so I was thinking to invite my parents for the same.I have so many questions in my mind for their visa.I hope you guys would help me How can I invite them still being in TR visa? Will the medical docs help me of my wife pregancy for their tourist visa? They dont have any travel history for Australia.My father visited Canada for 2 months on tourist visa.I want them to be here for long but I read that for the first time visa is only for 3 months.is it true? What documents are required for travel visa.They are 60+ years.My father is running a business and my mother is a housewife.They have owned property. Please guide me the best so that I can apply tourist visa for them.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Does anyone submitted with "both names are mine" certificate ? I have submitted one with that. It has been more than 15 days now and application is in final stage. No update yet


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> Does anyone submitted with "both names are mine" certificate ? I have submitted one with that. It has been more than 15 days now and application is in final stage. No update yet


Got my ACS report today on July 12th after they considering my Bachelor's as ICT (submitted on June 24th) minor and deducting 6 years of experience:disappointed: .. overall I can just claim 5 points for experience which makes me sit at 60 points


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear Fellow members,

Greetings, 

I have a query, I have re-applied for Victoria SS on 1st May, 2016. Earlier it was declined in year 2014. This year almost after one and a half year, I am claiming 5 points for experience which I acquired during this period. My ACS evaluation is going to expire on 14th July, 2016. I am afraid that ACS will again deduct few years from my experience and I will lose these 5 points. 

Assuming that even if I get my SS after the expiry of my ACS evaluation, do I have to re-apply for the ACS evaluation? And what will be the scenario if ACS deduct more years from my experience?

My ACS evaluation has an expiry of 24 months written on it, Is there any possibility where I don't get to evaluate my experience again????

And to my nightmare, will ACS deduct more years out of my experience than the last time??


Thanks in advance for your replies.

Regards,


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


ACS will always deduct few years of experience, this is called required relevant years of experience. Any remaining years you are eligible to claim points. (3 years - 5 points, 5 years - 10 points, 8 years - 15 points).

Now question is how many years ACS will deduct. It depends on your qualification which is ICT major and minor.

Since you already got evaluated ACS shouldn't change the qualification. 

By the way you have not mentioned how many years of experience you got and what degree type you have.

The only way you don't need points calculation is to apply visa category 186 or 187 but that you need family sponsorship or job offer.(still you need ACS to get major or minor but not required for points)

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everybody!

Just now I have recieved my assessment result and my timeline as below:
1- Application submitted 30/06/2016
2- stage 2 01/07/2016
3- Stage 4 08/07/2016
4- Assessment result 15/07/2016


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

^^ Good, I submitted mine on 01/07, and am on stage 4 for more than 10 days now. Did they contact your employers during stage 4?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

lazyPanda said:


> ^^ Good, I submitted mine on 01/07, and am on stage 4 for more than 10 days now. Did they contact your employers during stage 4?


No at all and for your case you could expect your result on Tuesday  good luck


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ACS does not contact anybody for verification. Their assessment result is purely based on the documents you submit. It is later during visa processing that DIBP may decide to contact your employers to have your claims (documents) verified.


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

submitted the ACS late night on 29th.... its still at stage 4 - in progress for few days.
keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I will be re-applying for ACS by next week. Got Positive response from ACS in 2014, but it got expired Feb this year.

Can someone let me know how long it will take for reapply ACS outcome, as my education might not go for detailed evaluation due to the fact that it got approved last time itself.

Only difference between last time and current application is inclusion of my current company, rest remains the same.


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

*acs timeline*

Got the ACS assessment letter today, here's my timeline:

Stage 1: 01/07 (submitted)
Stage 2: 04/07
Stage 4a: 07/07
Stage 4b: 15/07
Stage 5: 18/07 (+ve assessment)


----------



## daviant (Jul 19, 2016)

I got mine in March 2016:

Applied: 08/03/16
Results:22/03/16 +ve with 6 years exp. 

Computer Network & System Engineer 263111


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

Received my ACS result on 18th July. Applied on 29th June.


----------



## sohail9900 (Jul 21, 2016)

*rpl*



perryH said:


> I submit mine on Feb 17, same day they ask about more documents. I have submitted those documents on Feb 18.
> And on Feb 24 i get my acs result.
> And i submitted my EOI (70 ponits) on Feb 28 and get ITA on March 9, 2016.


HELLO,
i have to submit my RPL for computer network and systems engineer. i am totally confused about it. couold anyone help from where i can get help for preparing RPL.

Thanks.


----------



## adityaaggarwal (Aug 16, 2016)

I filed my ACS on 3-Sep-2016. its in Step 4 (With Assessor).

Still waiting for a positive reply.

Does anyone know if the process can go back from Step4 to Step3?


----------



## ananth.m (Jul 21, 2016)

Submitted in stages as follows -

Stage I - 08/09/2016 - 00:19
Stage II - 08/09/2016
Stage IV - 09/09/2016

And now waiting with my fingers crossed for a fast reply!

All the best everyone and I am interested in Aditya's question as well - can it go back to Stage 3 from Stage 4 - logic says yes, but what is the usual process?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ananth.m said:


> Submitted in stages as follows -
> 
> Stage I - 08/09/2016 - 00:19
> Stage II - 08/09/2016
> ...


It can go back. It doesn't usually but it can if they discover they don't have what they require when reviewing a document.


----------



## ananth.m (Jul 21, 2016)

FFacs said:


> It can go back. It doesn't usually but it can if they discover they don't have what they require when reviewing a document.


Thanks for the quick reply FFacs. I'll hope for the best. Processing times seem to be around the 7-8 working day mark, so I'll keep updating as and when I get some info from them!


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

Stage 4 takes the longest time. I have also applied for a review and here are my timelines

Stage 1 - 05/09/2016
Stage 2 - 05/09/2016
Stage 4 - 05/09/2016

Keeping fingers crossed.



ananth.m said:


> Submitted in stages as follows -
> 
> Stage I - 08/09/2016 - 00:19
> Stage II - 08/09/2016
> ...


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

I submitted for ACS on 30th August. It moved to Stage 4b (In Progress) this morning. However, it has moved back to Stage 4a (With Assessor) now. Any idea why it is moving back and forth in Stage 4?


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

palz said:


> I submitted for ACS on 30th August. It moved to Stage 4b (In Progress) this morning. However, it has moved back to Stage 4a (With Assessor) now. Any idea why it is moving back and forth in Stage 4?


The same thing happened with me when I submitted mine in June. I got my assessment in a week's time after it moved back to 4a. So I guess, you should be hearing some good news soon 

-PK


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

pkk0574 said:


> The same thing happened with me when I submitted mine in June. I got my assessment in a week's time after it moved back to 4a. So I guess, you should be hearing some good news soon
> 
> -PK


Thank you! It has moved back to "In Progress" again. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Palz,

Can you post the timestamps as well ?

I applied on 1st Sep (after hours for Aus)
It moved to Stage 4a on 6th Sep.
No progress after that. 

Curious as to whether any progress is updated in the tracker at the beginning of the work hours ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi Folks,
I submitted my Skill Assessment in ACS on *14-Sep-2016* . Now it is in *Stage-2* . As I can see it from other replies , many got *Stage - 4* in just 2 days. But mine is still in *Stage-2* . Any idea why its getting delayed?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

dont worry mate...it wont take more than 10 days... 

Perhaps, you can expect result by 22nd..


ramvijay said:


> Hi Folks,
> I submitted my Skill Assessment in ACS on *14-Sep-2016* . Now it is in *Stage-2* . As I can see it from other replies , many got *Stage - 4* in just 2 days. But mine is still in *Stage-2* . Any idea why its getting delayed?


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

BlueEyed said:


> Assessing for 261112 (it's the closest one to what I do since I'm a User Experience Designer with a lot of analysis on current systems before changing them)
> 
> 2016-05-24 - Stage 1: Application sent
> 2016-05-24 - Stage 2: Assigned to Jade Skills
> ...


What type of additional document did you sent and requested from. You


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> 6/29: Received am email from ACS , requesting for additional documents. Submitted the same today.


Hello Brather , what type of additional document are requested from you


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

:fencing:


BlueEyed said:


> Assessing for 261112 (it's the closest one to what I do since I'm a User Experience Designer with a lot of analysis on current systems before changing them)
> 
> 2016-05-24 - Stage 1: Application sent
> 2016-05-24 - Stage 2: Assigned to Jade Skills
> ...



What type of additional documents are requested


----------



## ananth.m (Jul 21, 2016)

ananth.m said:


> Thanks for the quick reply FFacs. I'll hope for the best. Processing times seem to be around the 7-8 working day mark, so I'll keep updating as and when I get some info from them!


Woke up this morning to a surprise - my positive reply arrived from "claudia.skills" so here is the timeline -

Stage I - 08/09/2016 - 00:19
Stage II - 08/09/2016
Stage IV - 09/09/2016
Stage V - 19/09/2016 (yes 4b seems to have been skipped)

All the best everyone - on to the next task now!layball:


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

*ACS Processing Time September 2016*

Waiting for my ACS results

08-Sep-2016 Submitted, ,moved to Stage 1 and then Stage 2
09-Sep-2016 Stage 4a (With Assessor)
19-Sep-2016 Stage 4b (in progress)

Awaiting results


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

schatzii said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied on march 7th, it's been on stage 4 since then.
> what is the trend on the no of years they have been cutting off late.
> ...


While filling the ACS online application form in the Relevant qualification section, I am getting the option for Aust University so I have added my university details under Other Institute and likewise have mentioned my degree name in other qualification. Please advise if this is correct or should I change my current resident as India instead of Australia.

Note: I am currently in Sydney on 457 work permit and have provided my Australia address in the contact details section of the form.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

perryH said:


> I submit mine on Feb 17, same day they ask about more documents. I have submitted those documents on Feb 18.
> And on Feb 24 i get my acs result.
> And i submitted my EOI (70 ponits) on Feb 28 and get ITA on March 9, 2016.


What should we put the To Date as in the Relevant Experience section of the ACS application form if you are currently working in the organization?


----------



## ananth.m (Jul 21, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> While filling the ACS online application form in the Relevant qualification section, I am getting the option for Aust University so I have added my university details under Other Institute and likewise have mentioned my degree name in other qualification. Please advise if this is correct or should I change my current resident as India instead of Australia.
> 
> Note: I am currently in Sydney on 457 work permit and have provided my Australia address in the contact details section of the form.


My bachelors was from the University of Madras and I did exactly what you have done under qualifications - i.e. add it under 'Other'.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

ananth.m said:


> My bachelors was from the University of Madras and I did exactly what you have done under qualifications - i.e. add it under 'Other'.


Thanks, please respond to the query for post #161 as well regarding the To date for the current organization


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> What should we put the To Date as in the Relevant Experience section of the ACS application form if you are currently working in the organization?


Please advise.


----------



## ananth.m (Jul 21, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Please advise.


Current date considering you're still employed with the same company


----------



## animeshparial (Jun 3, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Thanks, please respond to the query for post #161 as well regarding the To date for the current organization


You must have had gathered a proof of employment from your HR, correct. The date when you got that document ( date will be mentioned on it ) is the "To" date for your ACS. Dont worry, by the time if you apply for EOI, you have more experience, you could definitely add that while submitting EOI.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Has anyone submitted the ACS application today i.e. on 21 Sept 2016?


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

Guys,
I recieved my ACS Skill Result now. I have a serious issue. I got over 6.8 years experience in IT Industry. 4 years in HCL and 2.8 in CTS. I provided both the experience letters in ACS. 

In CTS Experience letter , I raised request to My Manager for "Roles and Responsibilities" and got approved. (Exp 2 yrs 8 month included)
But in HCL Experience letter, it was not specified. I submitted just the Experience letter they provided. (Exp 4 years not included) 

Copied from my result : 

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from Anna University completed April
2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after January 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 01/14 - 09/16 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Associate
Employer: Cognizant Technology Solutions India Private Ltd
Country: INDIA
The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 01/10 - 12/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: HCL Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA*

Instead of 6.8 years Only 2yrs8mths of experience has been assessed by ACS.
In Points Calculator I am *losing 10 points for Overseas Work Experience*

What should I do now? Have anyone faced this issue? Please share your inputs...


----------



## SainiG (Aug 10, 2016)

I have submitted *ACS *on 15 Sep 2016, it went to Sage 2 next day. I got my results on today morning i.e. 23 Sep 2016.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I recieved my ACS Skill Result now. I have a serious issue. I got over 6.8 years experience in IT Industry. 4 years in HCL and 2.8 in CTS. I provided both the experience letters in ACS.
> 
> In CTS Experience letter , I raised request to My Manager for "Roles and Responsibilities" and got approved. (Exp 2 yrs 8 month included)
> ...


Guys,
Gone through all the threads for my issue. Got to know that I need to submit *Stautory Declaration* for my first Employer Since there are *No Roles and Duties available in Experience Letter*

I have taken the *attached Statutory Declaration Format* from another forum. Please confirm whether it is ok or anyone having better format than this?

Also *20 Rs Stamp Paper* is enough for this ryt.. ???


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> pasupus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Naga,
> ...


Hi Srinivas,

Hence the 6 years which they have deducted , can those be considered for the Points, i have a total of 16 yrs exp (2000- 2016) but submitted details to ACS for last 8 years (2008-2016), Hence they have considered the skill met date from 8/14. 

Or u suggesting to send the affidavit for the previous years ( 2000 - 2008) under Review process and ask them to re consider the details.

Also in the RPL I had submitted project details during the last 8 years, in the review process would I need to resubmit the RPL Or do you think the affidavit and the relieving letters from the organisation would be sufficient

Regards


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Reg ACS assessment*



MSNaveed said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have received my ACS +ve today.
> Submitted: 29 April 2016 (with RPL)
> ...


Hi Naveed,

I am also belongs to EEE group and i came to know from one of the threads that EEE has been assessed as ICT major with 4 years experience deduction via normal route.

i am planning to submit ACS this week can you please throw some light on whether you applied via RPL route or normal.

I f you applied via RPL route can you please share the project documentation.

it would be very helpful .

Thanks


----------



## sri_chk (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi All,

For ACS application is it acceptable to submit Bank statements with salary credit (certified as a true copy by Singapore Bank) and 3 months online salary slips (stamped with HR stamp) along with my work permit copy (certified by notary) containing my company and designation. Please advise as I am submitting it in 2 days. 
Also I am submitting my microsoft certification and 6 years work experience for AQF diploma level qualification equivalence, do I still need to submit my Mechanical Engineering degree. Please advise.

Thanks,
Sridhar


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I am B.Tech Electronics & Comm Engg.(ECE) 2006 passed out. I had done my ACS in 2013. At that time, I had 6 years of IT experience(from Jul-2006). ACS considered only from Aug 2012 i.e. 6 years deducted. 

However, recently I have applied for ACS having 10.1 years of IT experience. I am not sure whether they cut 6 years again this time. If so, I am left with 4.1 years that gives me 5 points. 

I heard ECE is ICT Major/Minor, so it should be 4 years deduction right..

Can anyone suggest who had similar situation with ECE ACS experience (especially JNTU university)?


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Gone through all the threads for my issue. Got to know that I need to submit *Stautory Declaration* for my first Employer Since there are *No Roles and Duties available in Experience Letter*
> 
> I have taken the *attached Statutory Declaration Format* from another forum. Please confirm whether it is ok or anyone having better format than this?
> ...



Guys,
I mailed to ACS regarding the above result on Friday. Then I made Statutory Declaration and applied for Review Application by paying 395$ yesterday. But today only I got reply for my Friday's mail. Case Office BESSIE replied that she will check back and update it. She checked the issue and mailed me the corrected Assessment Letter  Also She cancelled the Review Aplication and promised the money will be refund


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my work employment reference on a company letterhead with roles and responsibilities. The duties performed were not exactly matching with the duties mentioned in the ACS code description list and hence my overseas work experience for that tenure is not considered for the code I applied.

Now my question is if I provide a statuary declaration from my supervisor with duties to be in line with the code that I applied. Will that be considered by ACS ?

I worked as a software engineer and performed most of the duties mentioned in the ACS document but since the company HR insisted to provide the document in a specific format and with the specific duties.

My worries is can ACS reject this experience/duties. since earlier I provided on a company letterhead now it will be a statuary declaration.
Please advise.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I mailed to ACS regarding the above result on Friday. Then I made Statutory Declaration and applied for Review Application by paying 395$ yesterday. But today only I got reply for my Friday's mail. Case Office BESSIE replied that she will check back and update it. She checked the issue and mailed me the corrected Assessment Letter  Also She cancelled the Review Aplication and promised the money will be refund


My case officer is also Bessie. RamVijay - can you please provide your thoughts on my above thread #176 regarding work employment reference
What was your case, why did you have to apply again with a statuary declaration?


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi All

I got a positive assessment today ! Considering that there were 3 companies and 3 declarations , I got mine in a week's time.

Details as follows:


PTE: 29th June : Overall 80 = 20 Points
RPL filing: 22nd Sep, post cut off 
Result: Positive (exp considered from 2004 to 2016 , - 6years) : 30 Sep
EOI & Beyond : Pending

Regards


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got a positive assessment today ! Considering that there were 3 companies and 3 declarations , I got mine in a week's time.
> 
> ...




For RPL, they deduct 6 years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> For RPL, they deduct 6 years?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do.

They ate my experience from 1998 to 2004. :hungry:


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

How long does it take*ACS*to complete the assessment these days. My agent submitted my application on 30 Sept. When should I expect to get an answer?


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

nmagdy said:


> How long does it take*ACS*to complete the assessment these days. My agent submitted my application on 30 Sept. When should I expect to get an answer?


between 10 to 15 days.. worse case a month.


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

*got reply in 1 week*

My friend submit the case and in 2 days it reach til stage 4 and then after 5 days it showing stage 5 ..... So extract 8 days it took for him 
now days average is 12 to 15 days Max and minimum 5 days. Yesterday he got the result



Kudos


----------



## arsalanov (Sep 21, 2016)

ACS asessment for ICT Biz Analyst (261111)

26 Sept: Submitted
29 Sept: Stage4a: With assessor
04 Oct: Stage 4B: In progress
07 Oct: Stage 5: Assessment complete


----------



## RiyaSG (Jun 27, 2016)

*ACS Result in 5 working days!!*

Hi,

I have got my ACS result in just 5 working days. They are amazingly fast these days. I applied on 30 Sep 2016 and got my positive result today. I Applied for ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer.

All the best for those who are waiting for the results!!


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

I have applied ACS on 22/09. I got results on 07/10. I am ECE Bachelor and I have 10 years of IT experience from 2006 onwards. However, They have consider experience from Aug 2014 till date i.e. 2 years. 
I had done same ACS in 2014 and that time it came +ve by considering exp. from Aug 2012 till date.

Not sure why they haven't considered from 2012 in recent assessment?

Have anyone faced this kind of situation? I have asked query to ACS on this and awaiting for reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I am gathering all the documents for Skill assessment (ACS).

I am applying for 261313 - Software Engineer. My current points are 60 and I am from Computer science background. 

I am working in my second company and total experience is close to 6.5 years. 
1 st Company: 5 Years 2 months
2nd company: 1 Year and 4 months. (currently employed)


I will get another 5 points (by completing 7 years of experience by April 2017) which will make my points 65 in April. 

1. So If I get the positive skill assessment done now, do I need to get the SA done again in April to justify my 7 years of experience and 5 more points?

2. Also, If i change my job in a meantime, is it necessary to re-evaluate skill assessment as I am changing my job after a positive SA ?


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lads, I have a question regarding the reference letter. 

In my past company, the manager who signed my reference letter has shifted job. So only his contact number is valid whereas company email address have changed. 

What should I do? What if case officer sends an email to him instead of phone call? Should I prepare another reference letter with the new manager?


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey All, good morning!!
I have applied for ACS assessment on 11-Oct, but still it is in Stage 1.
Considering the timelines mentioned in this thread, it should be ahead, but for some reason it is still in stage 1 (not even assigned to an officer).

Can others post their timeline as well so that we all can track??

Cheers!


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

khanbaba82 said:


> Lads, I have a question regarding the reference letter.
> 
> In my past company, the manager who signed my reference letter has shifted job. So only his contact number is valid whereas company email address have changed.
> 
> What should I do? What if case officer sends an email to him instead of phone call? Should I prepare another reference letter with the new manager?


Its not a problem if your manager moves to another company unless he was your manager in your previous company. Case officers may enquire through the company whether you and your manager were working in the prev company. I am not sure abt it though . 

Go through the Skills Assessment guidelines again for "Statutory Declaration". You can even enquire the situation by mailing to ACS help mail.


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted my application on end of the day of 17th Oct. It is still in second stage as of 25th Oct. Can somebody tell me why it is taking so much time?

Thanks


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Vemulurin said:


> Hi, I have submitted my application on end of the day of 17th Oct. It is still in second stage as of 25th Oct. Can somebody tell me why it is taking so much time?
> 
> Thanks


Tha official time is 12 weeks, however now a days they are assessing sooner, hope u should get ur assessment done in 7 working days. I recd mine by this time. All the best


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

I have submit my application 24 in this month , yesterday moved to stage 2


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

My application moved to stage IV , however i couldn't score 65 in PTE , so attempting again.


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

Is there difference in pte score evaluation by test center? Which one is better storm or Pearson in Hyderabad?


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

After I posted below post, I have got query from ACS case officer asking to provide more proofs for employment year from 2006 till 2010. I have provided all payslips and bank statements for that 4 year period. Submitted re-assessment with those documents on 01/11/2016.( fee - $350  )

Today I have received mail stating that they have considered experience from 2006 onwards based on my proofs. 

So, totally they deducted 4 years from 2006 till 2010 and considered from 2010 till date, which gave me 6 years with 10 points..

Going to file EOI tomorrow.




hariyerra said:


> I have applied ACS on 22/09. I got results on 07/10. I am ECE Bachelor and I have 10 years of IT experience from 2006 onwards. However, They have consider experience from Aug 2014 till date i.e. 2 years.
> I had done same ACS in 2014 and that time it came +ve by considering exp. from Aug 2012 till date.
> 
> Not sure why they haven't considered from 2012 in recent assessment?
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I am new to this community. My current ACS application is inStage 4 with the application status as "In Progress".

How many days do you think it takes from here to get the complete assessment done.


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this community. My current ACS application is inStage 4 with the application status as "In Progress".
> 
> How many days do you think it takes from here to get the complete assessment done.




Hi,

May I know when did you submit to ACS? What is your total experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guru_gillg (Nov 30, 2016)

Dear Forum Members,

This is Guru. I have filled(submitted) my ACS application on 02/12/2016 with all documents as per requirements from ACS i.e. all educational documents, age proofs, employment details(such as offer letter, payslips, promotion letters, employment references etc.).

Considering the Oct'16 and Nov'16 month trending, how much time it will take for them to declare the ACS result so that I can proceed with EOI filling?

Awaiting kind and quick response.

Regards
Guru


----------



## daviant (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi there,


If you check on the website it says 6-12 weeks. But now they are much more efficient than before. I got mine in 2 weeks time. Basically, you have to ensure that you give them the right documents and "hassle free " evidence check in order to have a good response from ACS.

Good Luck,

Regards,

Dav


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

It seems ACS is processing the applications way faster than ever.

I submitted my application on 18th December, and by 19th Dec morning my application status was elevated to 4a. How quick is that!


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

salman18q said:


> It seems ACS is processing the applications way faster than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my application on 18th December, and by 19th Dec morning my application status was elevated to 4a. How quick is that!




Super fast  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi.. I need urgent help... Actually I am planning to do ACS Assessment... Confusion is
1.For which position I have to apply software engineer or software tester.. I have total 8yrs of experience as automation and manual tester and I am B.E in IT..
2. If I applied for software engineer then the reference letter doesn't have role and responsibilities.. And designation mention as test analyst.. Will that consider as experience proof.. 
3.I hold Master degree to but through distance learning will that help to get few points.. 
4.if I am claiming my partner points then does my spouse also have to do ACS Assessment.. 
Please help..


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi.. I need help... Actually I am planning to do ACS Assessment... Confusion is
1.For which position I have to apply software engineer or software tester.. I have total 8yrs of experience as automation and manual tester and I am B.E in IT..
2. If I applied for software engineer then the reference letter doesn't have role and responsibilities.. And designation mention as test analyst.. Will that consider as experience proof.. 
3.I hold Master degree to but through distance learning will that help to get few points.. 
4.if I am claiming my partner points then does my spouse also have to do ACS Assessment.. 
Please help..


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi.. I need help... Actually I am planning to do ACS Assessment... Confusion is
> 1.For which position I have to apply software engineer or software tester.. I have total 8yrs of experience as automation and manual tester and I am B.E in IT..
> 2. If I applied for software engineer then the reference letter doesn't have role and responsibilities.. And designation mention as test analyst.. Will that consider as experience proof..
> 3.I hold Master degree to but through distance learning will that help to get few points..
> ...



Hi.

1. Check it out www.acs.org.au the AZNCODE that most fits your career background and daily tasks.
2. Read above
3. Not sure - I guess yes
4. She doesn't need

____________________________________________________________________



Is it possible to claim points for Vendor Certifications + non-ICT Diploma?

If YES, My Non-ICT is not assessed by VETASSESS. Can I use it on EOI??


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks so much..


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

I applied for my assessment on 19th Jan. heard nothing as of today. 

Any idea how long will they take??????


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

The processing time mentioned by them is 4-8weeks. But in just two weeks we would get our results. Mail the case officer regarding the status.


----------



## aussievisa1 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Please help me.......*

Hey Guys,

I am little bit confused about this. I have BSc in Software Engineering & MSc (15 points), IELTS 7.0 (10 points), Age 29 (30 points) and i have more than three years (3 years and 2 months) of work experience. My JD consists of both BA & SE job tasks. Since my Qualification is in Software Engineering it is better for me to apply under Software Engineer right? Which ANZSCO is more safe in this? 

My MSc is in Project Management (Not ICT Major) shall i hide it in my application? Because MSc i did it very recently and i will be getting same points as my BSc. 

I have consulted a MARA agent he is telling that since i have only 55 points it is faster for us to apply via 489 (Then we will get additional 10 points for TR which will lead to 65) and 190 as well with state again (Then we will get additional 5 points which will lead to 60) is this correct? With TR what's the possibility of applying for PR? If this is the process how long it will take? Cos my agent told that with 190 since i have only 60 points it will take so much of time, but 489 is quick but only TR. In 489 visa if the state not gonna sponsor me what will happen?What are my chances? 

Shall i wait till July to apply? 

I have all my documents (Academic & Professional). I can provide all my company documents (payslips, bank statements, employee letter, appointment letter with signatures in letter heads) but if they call my company it will be an issue for me. My agent is telling for me to submit an affidavit so it won't come in a letter head. Will they call and check? If they check what kind of questions they will ask? I like to submit all my evidence. 

Please help me to clarify!!!!! I am very confused. Hope to hear from you all soon. 

Cheers guys


----------

